# teaching



## beckah (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi

I am newly diagnosed type 1. I am due to return to work very soon. I teach PE and I am a little anxious about my return mainly due to the exercise levels being inconsistent in my working day. Are there any PE teachers out there that could give me a little advice on how to cope with my working day?


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2009)

cant give you  much help re your situation but you have come to a good site lots of info lots of support and good place for a good rant...dont worry the forum experts will kick in soon ...in the meantime good luck Xx


----------



## Copepod (Nov 2, 2009)

Very quick response before I head off to work - if you haven't already discovered www.runsweet.com it's an excellent resource, a UK website with info about sports physiology for type 1 diabetes and a wide range of sports.  Good luck. I can help more with info about sports such as orienteering, cycling, hiking, canoeing etc if you're interested in any of those?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi beckah, 

Just thought I would repeat my post from the general messageboard as it applies as much here as there!



> Although it is a shock and will take some adjustments, it sounds to me like you are well-placed to keep your diabetes under control. As a PE teacher, I am guessing that you are quite fit and active and follow a good diet. I was diagnosed a week before I was due to run a marathon in May last year, so this is how I was when I embarked on my 'diabetes journey of discovery'!
> 
> Something you will need to pay particular attention to is how activity affects your levels. I would recommend that you get a copy of Diabetic Athlete's Handbook by Sheri Colberg. I bought this book a couple of weeks after diagnosis as I was determined to get back into my running. You will need to find out the best foods for you to eat to keep your levels stable during periods of exercise, and how you may need to adjust your insulin doses as your body wll become more insulin-sensitive with the exercise. The book will explain all aspects of this and I found it to be very helpful from the start.
> 
> ...


----------

